# Tax refund -----> Going on PREPS!



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeppie! I guess I should post this in the gun forum, but since its finance, I'll post it here.

I am getting my tax refund back and I started thinking of using it to get a firearm for protection. BUT...... I think there are a zillion other things that I need first like food, pay down debt like others are doing, buy silver, invest it, beans bullets and band-aids, solar panels etc etc etc. What should I do????


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I took the bulk of mine and put it towards my Student Loan debt. but did keep a little of it for fun prep/ammo! I would split it up amongst your preps, see where you are short and stock that one up but still pay off debt.

Debt is what got the US in this recession, so if you can get yours paid off, you will be ahead of the majority!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

acidlittle said:


> I took the bulk of mine and put it towards my Student Loan debt. but did keep a little of it for fun prep/ammo! I would split it up amongst your preps, see where you are short and stock that one up but still pay off debt.
> 
> Debt is what got the US in this recession, so if you can get yours paid off, you will be ahead of the majority!


acidlittle <--------One smart cookie.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I can give good advice, but I have a hard time sticking with it for myself! I'm totally lopsided in my preps, guns and ammo galore, food and water....not so much!


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

If you do not have a good firearm then i would recommend grabbing a 12 aguge shotgun. Can get a good shotty for 250 new these days. Then grab 200 rounds of ammo in various types. Say 100 rounds 00 buck, 25 slug, 75 in various small game. This will set you back maybe 400 total for gun and ammo. It dont matter how many beans you got if you cant protect them.

I also agree with paying down some debt and stocking other supplies as well. Dont sell yourself short on firstaid stuff too!!! Also seek out redcross for first aid training and cpr training, these can be had for few $$.

Also train, train, train!! Training trumps gear EVERY TIME!! You can have the coolest most tricked out tacticool weapon on the block, but if you cant load and use it correctly under stree then ur still just as dead as the rest. SO invest a bit of cash in training your weapon and other skills. Training can also be gotten on the cheap from people you meet at the local range sometimes.


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Dropy said:


> Also train, train, train!! Training trumps gear EVERY TIME!! You can have the coolest most tricked out tacticool weapon on the block, but if you cant load and use it correctly under stree then ur still just as dead as the rest. SO invest a bit of cash in training your weapon and other skills. *Training can also be gotten on the cheap from people you meet at the local range sometimes.*


Amen Drop! I can remember having trouble getting on target when I first started shooting my 9mm (even at 20 yards). Two bays over from me was a guy pushing 95 years old hitting dead red at 50 yards. It turns out he was on the Austrian olympic shooting team when WWII broke out. He watched me shoot and told me to either switch hands or keep the other eye closed. I closed my other eye and starting getting good groupings. Some of the best advice I ever got with regards to shooting.


----------

